# How to convert HTML to Word doc?



## JustAnotherDude

I'm running XP Home w/Office 2003 Pro w/SP3.

I have a HTML document that I want to convert to Word format. Is there a way to do that using Word, or any other software included in Office 2003 Pro?

I poked around a bit and did not see anything that looked like it would work, but admittedly am a complete novice when it comes to using the Office applications.

I also tried downloading and installing some trial packages that claimed they would convert HTML to Word, but the fonts were wrong and the graphics were not placed properly.

Any advice or suggestion is greatly appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

Hey Dude, 

A HTML document, as you might know, is a webpage, so you could simple open it up using a web browser (IE, Firefox etc), copy everything there and paste it into a word document.


----------



## Elke

Hi,

You can also right click on the html document and then choose edit.
It automatically opens in Word. Then you can save it as a .doc file.


----------



## JustAnotherDude

Thanks for your replies. I appreciate your time.

>> ..copy everything there and paste it into a word document..
That "sort of" works, and is OK for text-only pages and is OK for some very basic HTML pages, but for virtually all the ones I tried, the formatting is not rendered properly - images are placed incorrectly, sometimes even missing, and CSS layout seems to be ignored completely.

>> ..Then you can save it as a .doc file..
That captures the source code of the page, but does not render a "web page look-alike" at all. And again, CSS appears to be ignored completely, unless I'm doing something wrong.

I guess I did not clearly describe what I want. I want a Word document that will contain a properly formatted "look alike" version of a web page.
I've been experimenting, and it looks like Word has not kept pace with internet formats, as it seems to ignore CSS completely, and most XML pages I tried don't render properly either. So when I initially said, "I have a HTML document", I was not accurate, because I didn't understand that CSS, HTML and XML are separate, though used together - my ignorance, and I apologize for that.

So if anybody knows a way to get a "web page" into Word, such that the entire layout is shown properly, I would really like to know how to do that.
Thanks!


----------



## Baldspot

I would not expect a Word document to be able to look exactly like the web page no matter how you paste or convert. There is simply too much difference between how a web browser and a word processor work behind the scenes. You will need to do some formatting on your own to get things to look right. 

When I paste from a web page, I use the Paste Special function found in the Edit menu. If you paste plain text, then you can format it to do what you want without hidden codes messing you up. Stuff like that.


----------



## JustAnotherDude

Will tinker some more. Thanks for your response, I appreciate your time.


----------



## Ram Kumar

JustAnotherDude said:


> Will tinker some more. Thanks for your response, I appreciate your time.


Hello Dude,
I'm facing exactly similar problem while converting html to word2000.
My html page contains image and text positioned at specific locations using DIV elements. I'm loosing all the information when i simply insert html in Word. I tried few converters also, but everything is loosing this pretty important position and layout information in DIV tags.

Please let me know how you resolved this issue.
Its very urgent, please do reply asap.

Thanks,
Best Regards,
Ram


----------



## Baldspot

The only way I know how to do this is as follows:

1. Copy all text from web page and use Paste Special / Text to get the text into the document without all the junk from the web page.

2. Save the photos to your hard drive and then stick them into your document manually. I think it is easier to get photos to stay where you want them if you put each one in a text box.

3. Format your text and all that to suit.

Good luck. Hope this helps.


----------



## Ram Kumar

Hi,
In my case, its not possible to do it manually as i use WORD automation to insert html pages into the word document. And also there are hundreds of html files each having many images and its vitually impossible to edit manually.

Is there any way we can form the html pages so that this will have consistent view in Web Browser(usually IE) and Word? If this is possible then my problem is solved.

Please do the needful.


Thanks,
Best Regards,
Ram.


----------



## Baldspot

"Is there any way we can form the html pages so that this will have consistent view in Web Browser(usually IE) and Word? If this is possible then my problem is solved."

If you are creating the web pages, then create them in MS Word and then save the Word files as HTML. This would give you identical Word file and HTML. However, your web pages would be not as elegant as if they were created directly in HTML, but that probably is not very important to you as getting the Word files to be just like the HTML files.
Cheers.


----------

